# Name Calling



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Is there a name for someone who passes you and gets right in front of you on the same beach i'm going down. Is this not rude, disrespectful, and just wrong? I'm in Milton, FL and this happened to me Friday night after I broke my prop on my trolling motor at the boat ramp and paddled my john boat 3 hours to get to this spot and if someone would have been already there I would have went somewhere else even with a paddle and you have an outboard engine, really? To top it off the same thing happened again Sat. night prob. the same person but I had my prop fixed and it didn't take as long to get to another place. I can not explain how very angry this made me. Please don't do this to other people. I wouldn't do it to you, return the favor.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Cock blocker I think is the term, or maybe "jerk" still stands.?!!


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Where were you at?


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Potlicker.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds a little like Snapper Season.....


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Realtor said:


> Sounds a little like Snapper Season.....


Sounds ALOT like snapper season!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Where's this spot you would paddle 3 hours to get to? Must be special.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe not that special to most people but with an electric trolling motor (usually) i'm limited to the places I can get to. I was determined to go floundering like every friday and sat. night and was still better than sitting at home watching tv no matter how sore I was the next day. Took me less than 2 hours to get back to the boat ramp. The tide and the wind make a big difference. Then went to walmart at 3a.m. got a new prop and went back fishing.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Wouldn't it have been quicker (< 3 hrs) to go to Walmart and get a new prop first since you were still at the boat ramp? Just sayin..:whistling:

The guy who cut in front of you is still a jerk though regardless.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Asshole is the word you are looking for. Fishing is full of them. It only takes one to ruin a good day. But for every one there are a bunch of good ol boys ready to help you out whatever you need. And pending the right conditions said asshole gets an ass whooping. :thumbup: Hopefully you got a spare prop too?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Play'N Hooky said:


> Wouldn't it have been quicker (< 3 hrs) to go to Walmart and get a new prop first since you were still at the boat ramp? Just sayin..:whistling:
> 
> The guy who cut in front of you is still a jerk though regardless.


*What he said, Walmart and no paddling  = More fishing time.*


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Play'N Hooky said:


> Wouldn't it have been quicker (< 3 hrs) to go to Walmart and get a new prop first since you were still at the boat ramp? Just sayin..:whistling:
> 
> The guy who cut in front of you is still a jerk though regardless.


Would have been the smart thing to do but I never claimed to be smart. Honestly never thought about walmart having a prop until after I got out there.


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Asshole is the word you are looking for. Fishing is full of them. It only takes one to ruin a good day. But for every one there are a bunch of good ol boys ready to help you out whatever you need. And pending the right conditions said asshole gets an ass whooping. :thumbup: Hopefully you got a spare prop too?


I always carry a spare prop, just because you never know. Broke one at Lake Talquin a few years back and learned my lesson then.


----------



## willie b (Jul 11, 2011)

Do you wonder what's going through their mind? "This is the last/best/only stretch of beach tonight! I must get the last/best/only fish here before he does; because he is such a threat to the fish quota tonight PADDLING that boat! Boggles the mind.


----------



## islandmanmitch (Jun 17, 2012)

I was at the shell pile boat ramp eariler this summer. Man 1 was loading his bass boat when man 2 walks up and sucker punches man 1. Man 1 goes down hard, flat on his back. Man 2 calmly says "First thing, don't cut in front of a man fishing. Second thing, don't be rude and cuss the man when he ask you not to do it. Third and most important, remember what that man looks like so he can't walk up and catch you flat footed". I still snicker when I think about it.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

That's funny! I don't care who you are.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

All very good rules. Reckon we can get that added to the Fishing Code? :thumbup:


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

islandmanmitch said:


> I was at the shell pile boat ramp eariler this summer. Man 1 was loading his bass boat when man 2 walks up and sucker punches man 1. Man 1 goes down hard, flat on his back. Man 2 calmly says "First thing, don't cut in front of a man fishing. Second thing, don't be rude and cuss the man when he ask you not to do it. Third and most important, remember what that man looks like so he can't walk up and catch you flat footed". I still snicker when I think about it.


Saturday night I was angry enough to wait at the boat ramp but it was too dark to get a good look at the person or the boat and don't know for sure he used the same ramp that I do. If it happens again I will use my spot light so I will be able to identify him on land.


----------



## islandmanmitch (Jun 17, 2012)

TRG said:


> Saturday night I was angry enough to wait at the boat ramp but it was too dark to get a good look at the person or the boat and don't know for sure he used the same ramp that I do. If it happens again I will use my spot light so I will be able to identify him on land.


 I know I think it is great when the jerk gets what he ask for but I think the best thing to do is let it go. I don't know about you but I don't need to go to jail over some jerk making me mad. It's alot like road rage. Just ain't worth it.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Had this happen to me once and let it go the first time. The same jerk tried it again after I moved to another beach and it was on. I motored to within 30 yards of him and started doing wide open circles and he couldn't see or manage his boat with the wave action. Stayed with him till he pulled up and wanted to get mouthy and then I invited him to the launch. Never saw him again that night or since.I'm usually not one to lose my tenper, but when a boat pulls within 20 yards in front of you/ twice, they know they are wrong. Most regulars respect each other and wouldn't think of cutting in. My guess is they were from out of town and didn't have any regard for anyone. When I headed for the launch he took off in the opposite direction. Had a great night after that.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I know that guy......Richard Cranium is his name!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

bamafan611 said:


> Had this happen to me once and let it go the first time. The same jerk tried it again after I moved to another beach and it was on. I motored to within 30 yards of him and started doing wide open circles and he couldn't see or manage his boat with the wave action. Stayed with him till he pulled up and wanted to get mouthy and then I invited him to the launch. Never saw him again that night or since.I'm usually not one to lose my tenper, but when a boat pulls within 20 yards in front of you/ twice, they know they are wrong. Most regulars respect each other and wouldn't think of cutting in. My guess is they were from out of town and didn't have any regard for anyone. When I headed for the launch he took off in the opposite direction. Had a great night after that.


 :thumbup:Nice
I had a good one one time with a jet skier while I was trolling some docks, he kept cutting in front of me everytime I went a few docks down, got very irritating so as he went in front again... I crunk up went straight at him... he was floundering trying to put rod back and crank up.. the look on his face was classic OHHHH Shit.... commenced to swamp him and move to another spot in the sound, didn't run into him anymore. Perhaps he learned a valuable lesson that day of fishing etiquette.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

I have killed a lot of fish behind people. Chances are if he is that rude he probably isnt that good of a fisherman. Just grumble a little and move on, then laugh when you kill a doormat behind him!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Those type of people, I say people because they are not fishermen or sportsmen, are found everywhere these days. From freshwater & saltwater fishing to hunting and on and on. Some just do not have any common courtesy.
Earlier this year I was easing up Yellow River and bout got washed into the woods by a bunch of tourny fishermen that seemed to be late for a fire drill. It was not just one but about five different boats. Other times it has been jet skiers doin doughnuts right in front of where I was fishing even though they had 1000 sq miles of East Bay to do it in.

Bless their hearts, they just don't know any better..........rrrrright.


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

Asshole is the guy who flies by you leaving in his wake a coffee clear bank for you to stare at for the next 200 yards. The guy who pulls right in front of you and starts to gig, well he's a "Special kind of asshole", because he's willing to do things that even the king of assholes would say is wrong.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I only had one night I saw another gigger. And that was all summer long.


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

kandv2000 said:


> I have killed a lot of fish behind people. Chances are if he is that rude he probably isnt that good of a fisherman. Just grumble a little and move on, then laugh when you kill a doormat behind him!


If you come up to where they started and find where they are killing fish instead of going by them, just motor on in front of them.


----------

